# Free Some space on pc



## TallAdam85 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok for some reason everytime I try and load my disk clean up it comes up but never loads. Now when I load nornal not net programs on my pc is seems like they take for ever to load any way to make them fast I already did a disk deframent


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 24, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> Ok for some reason everytime I try and load my disk clean up it comes up but never loads. Now when I load nornal not net programs on my pc is seems like they take for ever to load any way to make them fast I already did a disk deframent



slow program loads are a sign of system memory drains.  you might consider upgrading your RAM, or uninstalling some of the progs that hog your system.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 24, 2005)

what programs would that be i don't have any programs like kazaa or other download ones


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 24, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> what programs would that be i don't have any programs like kazaa or other download ones



i'd start with anything you don't need anymore.

check out www.pcpitstop.com

run a diagnostic test on your rig.  it' will tell you where you rate and what you should possibly look at fixing.

just an idea.


----------



## lulflo (Jun 24, 2005)

maybe you want to check for spyware programs, spysubtract is a good one.

 Good luck


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2005)

Look for icons in the systems tray on the lower right-hand side. Try to disable some of those.


----------



## swiftpete (Jun 25, 2005)

try downloading ad aware or spybot. 

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/

They're spyware programs as you may have spyware slowing your computer down. another good program is ccleaner

http://www.ccleaner.com/ccdownload.asp

this one cleans all the crap, like all the unnecessary temporary files, cleans the cache, empties recycle bin, and other stuff for you in one so it can help to speed up your computer a bit if you don't do all those things. This ones dead easy and only takes a second to use.
I've got all 3 on my computer cos it fills up with crap quickly from browsing, especially if you ever download anything.
All those are free, but you can donate money for them if you want.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Dronak (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for that suggestion about CCleaner.  I used it and got a fair amount of space back.  However, it seems to have caused some problems.  Yahoo! Mail works, but the pages no longer display properly in Firefox -- see the image at http://www.geocities.com/dronak/yahoo_mail.jpg for Firefox (left) and IE (right) views.  Actually, it looks like only the main mail page displays incorrectly like this.  When I click on addresses, calendar, and notepad, they all display normally.  Also, I can no longer load my hobbies.html page in Firefox; I get an alert saying the file can't be found.  It exists, I can find it and view the source in the basic Geocities file manager.  I did some file copying and renaming, same problem.  The page will load properly in IE, but Firefox can't find it for some unknown reason.  Do you have any clue why deleting unnecessary files with CCleaner would cause these problems?  I wrote to Yahoo! Mail for help on that issue, but can't get through to Geocities right now because it says their user database is unavailable (something like that).


----------



## Dronak (Jul 1, 2005)

I visited another web board I read sometimes and it has a problem like Yahoo! Mail -- the main page and first category don't render properly, the skin doesn't show like it should.  However, the other categories do display properly.  Now that I've seen it happen on something other than Yahoo, I can be pretty sure that the problem is with my computer.  But as I said above, things were fine until I ran CCleaner.  Does anyone know what file(s) it may have removed that I actually needed and if there's some way I can get them back again?


----------

